# Poland Ekstraklasa 11-13 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 10, 2009)

11 Dec 15:45 Piast Gliwice v Ruch Chorzow  2.87 3.10 2.37 +22  
11 Dec 18:00 Wisla Krakow v Zaglebie Lubin  1.36 4.20 8.00 +23  
12 Dec 12:45 Lechia Gdansk v Cracovia Krakow  2.25 3.20 3.00 +22  
12 Dec 14:15 Lech Poznan v Korona Kielce  1.40 4.00 7.50 +23  
12 Dec 15:00 Polonia Bytom v Odra Wodzislaw  1.61 3.40 5.50 +23  
12 Dec 17:15 Slask Wroclaw v Polonia Warsaw  2.00 3.20 3.60 +22  
13 Dec 12:45 Jagiellonia Bialystok v GKS Belchatow  2.30 3.20 2.87 +23  
13 Dec 12:45 Legia Warsaw v Arka Gdynia  1.40 4.00 7.50


----------



## JayJay (Dec 11, 2009)

*Piast Gliwice-Ruch Chorzow

Tipp:Ruch Chorzow@2,35
Stake:4/10
Bookmaker:Expekt
Starting date:11.12.2009   17:45*

Today at 17:45 on the neutral area in Wodzislaw, Piast Gliwice will be measured with Ruch Chorzów. It will be for both teams the last meeting in this year and certainly both teams will want to give from themselves everything. 

*PIAST GLIWICE*

Piast is in the very weak form. Footballers from Gliwice a long time ago didn't already win a match, and the style of the game of this team is recently awful. One can see, that footballers are tired out, they are lacking the will of the fight and the freshness. In the last railway Piast drew on the away with Lech Poznan 1-1, however Lech had the considerable majority in that match and he should high win it. Footballers from Poznan from the beginning of the match started the storm of the entrance of inhabitants of Gliwice which limited themselves to the defence (with moments desperate), from time to time leading out counter-attacks which as a matter of fact left for them very poorly. Lech played in that match very weakened, peculiarly at the defensive body, however Piast wasn't able to advise himself with the team from Poznan. Piast footballers weren't able to longer stay by the ball, a competitor who would pull the game of the team was missing. Footballers from Gliwice played very schematically and predictable. They weren't able to surprise the rival. In the attack Piast practically didn't exist. Lech's defence with ease stopped Piast attacks. In the defence Piast was also playing poorly. Lech calmly played the ball under a penalty area of inhabitants of Gliwice. Piast footballers will lacked the fight. Lech's footballers repeatedly lost Piast defenders with a few fast plays. In the defence of Piast very well acquitted himself only Kamil Glik who a lot times stopped of Robert Lewandowski. However today Glik won't play. Piast midfield line is also looking poorly. Lech entirely dominated the centre of midfield, wings are functioning in Piast very poorly. Lech footballers had in that match considerable optical majority, all the time they conducted the game and they created a lot of dangerous goalmouth situations for themselves. Piast game was looked really haggard and after the game of this team one can see, that footballers are waiting only for it until this round ends. In entrance of Piast team today will play Maciej Nalepa who in match with Lech completely successfully made his debut in the Polish Ekstraklasa, however how Piast coaches and alone Nalepa will admit-he is'nt in best form. Nalepa has 3 kg of the excess weight, and how he alone said-he is playing at the moment to 60 % possibilities. In the match with Lech he defended well, however he made a few mistakes, and today he can not have such happiness like in the last railway. In the defence we will see Szary-on the left, in the centre Krzycki and Kowalski, and on the right-hand side Michniewicz. Entire this formation is acquitting itself recently poorly. Cooperation between competitors of this line is poor, admittedly good understanding had Glik with Kowalski, but today Krzycki will replace Glik and can be worse. Side defenders aren't also joining in offensive actions, but in the defensive they aren't acquitting themselves best. In midfield today will appearn the right side Biskup who recently is acquitting himself very poorly, in centre Muszalik, Gamla and Wilczek, they are playing recently deciding more poorly than at the beginning of the season, on the righ side we will see Smektala who isn't also playing as this way as at the beginning of this round. In the attack will appear left alone Olszar and defenders of Ruch will certainly have to pay attention to him. However Olszar individually won't win a match, and today neatly he will certainly be guarded. 

*RUCH CHORZOW*

Ruch all over the great beginning of the season recently lowered from the tone, however charges of the Fornalik coach still are staying at the lead of the table. If Ruch has real chances for European Cups the management board will certainly try to stop the best competitors, and most probably composition would be strengthened with a few reputable players. A lot will certainly depend on this match. If Ruch wins he will spend the winter at the narrow lead, if he doesn't win it perhaps quite a lot to lose. This way so certainly Ruch will play today on 120 %. In the last railway Ruch lost at home with Wisla Krakow 1-3. Wisla won deserving, however after this match one can see the progress in the game of Ruch. Inhabitants of Chorzow acquitted themselves much better than in earlier meetings and there is hope for the fact that today they will achieve a victory. In the first half Ruch played great on defence and Wisla could not find a remedy for the very well organised defence of today's guests. Ruch footballers however didn't limit themselves only to the defence. Ruch in the first half played very wisely, footballers competently played the ball and from time to time threateningly attacked for the goal of Wisla. In the second half Ruch played well to the moment when he scored a goal. Then Ruch footballers unnecessarily moved back and Wisla used it scoring 3 goals. However Wisla has the offensive large potential much than Piast and for footballers from Gliwice today it will be very hard to find a remedy for the great had at its disposal defence of Ruch. From the previous match in Ruch squad then again is playing great attackers duet Niedzielan-Sobiech. Both these players great understand one another and when both are playing in attack of Ruch, attacking game of footballers from Chorzow looks much better. In the match with Wisla they already showed that they great were cooperating with themselves what documented goal scored by Niedziela, by which, Sobiech displayed the splendidassist. The line of midfield of Ruch acquitted itself very well. In centre of midfield Straka and Baran didn't let dominate themselves by Wisla footballers, on the right side Grzyb was mad, and on the left completely quite well Janoszka acquitted himself. In the defence like already I recalled the Ruch game is longing delicious. All over sides Nykiel and Brzyski are mad, and in centre very well Stawarczyk and Sadlok are acquitting themselves. As for the goalkeeper Pilarz as similarly for the entire round is playing very well. Ruch in the match with Wisla to the moment of scoring a goal played very wisely. Footballers of Ruch demonstrated a few very nice, fast actions, they very wisely played with ball. Ruch played very high pressing and it came out them very well. Wisla somehow dealt it with, however Piast can have trouble. 

*PERSONNEL SITUATION*

Piast will play today without one of him best competitors-centre defender Kamil Glik. Kamil was recently in the excellent form and his lack can be today keyl for fates of the meeting. Will replace him Krzycki who is a competitor quite a lot with the underdog from Glik and he is certainly lacking beating. Apart from that still an important winger Chylaszek cannot play. Him missing was apparently in the last match with Lech. Chylaszek was in the really delicious form, he is he together with Olszar and Wilczek carried out the game of the team. His rallyes rained the side of the court confusion in rows of the rival. Replacing him Biskup is without the form and Piast game is losing a lot on it. 
Ruch will play in the strongest composition. Admittedly still cannot play Grodzicki, however Stawarczyk replacing him is acquitting himself very well. 

*SUMMARY*

Piast is in the awful form. Footballers from Gliwice are lacking the freshness, and the style of the game of the Gliwice team is very weak. Today Piast will play without centre defender Kamil Glik who was recently in the great form. Still an important winger Chylaszek cannot also play, and replacing him Biskup is playing very poorly. In better form is Ruch which in the last railway lost with Wisla, but he presented himself good. In the attack Niedzielan-Sobiech duet is shining, in the great form is a defensive formation...
Match will be played on the neutral area in Wodzislaw. The cheers of the audience will be on the side of Ruch, since of fans from Chorzow will be today at the stadium more. I think that very called up to this match Ruch footballers will win this match.


----------



## JayJay (Dec 11, 2009)

JayJay said:
			
		

> *Piast Gliwice-Ruch Chorzow
> 
> Tipp:Ruch Chorzow@2,35
> Stake:4/10
> ...


        

*Piast Gliwice-Ruch Chorzów   1-2*


----------



## JayJay (Dec 12, 2009)

*Lechia Gdansk-Cracovia Krakow

Tipp:Cracovia Krakow(+1)@1,57 and Cracovia Krakow@3,30
Stake:8/10(Cracovia Krakow(+1)) and 4/10(Cracovia Krakow)
Bookamker:Bet365
Starting date:12.12.2009   14:45*

Today at 14:45 by Traugutt 29 street in Gdansk, local Lechia will be taking Cracovia Krakow. 
*
CRACOVIA KRAKOW*

Cracovia is recently in the excellent form. Charges of the coach Lenczyk are winning a match behind the match, and the style of the game presented by today's guests is really very good. From the moment of Lenczyk coming, Cracovia is playing very well. Cracovia coach announced that competitors would have the highest form at the end of this round and indeed it is working. Cracovia is impressing above all with splendid physical arrangements. In fast and in terms of physics footballers of Cracovia are prevailing in the finish of this round above rivals. Cracovia has prospects of the development. Chairman Filipiak is announcing that in the winter break his team will set about to the transfer offensive, and competitors choice he is leaving to coach Lenczyk, what is showing, that an excellent atmosphere is ruling in the team. Cracovia also signed an agreement from TSV 1860 Munich, from what Cracovia quite a lot will certainly benefit. If today's guests win the last match in this round they will walk away from the decreasing zone and they will be able to calmly prepare for the spring round. In the last railway Cracovia after the very good match defeated at home Slask Wroclaw 1-0. Team from Krakow played in that match phenomenally. Footballers of Cracovia from the beginning of the match moved for attacks on the entrance of Slask. Cracovia had the great optical majority all the time she conducted the game and she attacked. Footballers of Cracovia played delicious on the defensive. Cracovia defensive play from a few weeks is splendid. In the match with Slask all defensive line great cooperated with itself, defenders of Cracovia let footballers from Wroclaw for nothing and with ease they stopped their attacks. Centre defenders Polczak and Tupalski are middle in the great form and hey great understand one another. This duet of stopwatches is a very strong point of Cracovia and Lechia will have very hard task today. On the left side very well plauying Derbich who isn't making mistakes on the defensive, and often connects to offensive actions. On the right side of defence will play phenomenal Mierzejewski who is now in the great form. In the match with Slask the game of Mierzejewski really could appeal. Mierzejewski very well acquitted himself on the defensive, and his rallyes sideways created courts much of threatening beneath the turnstile of rivals. Mierzejewski was very active, he much ran, he displayed a few excellent dribblings and one can see, that he is in form. Very well also a line of the midfield is acquitting itself. In the centre of midfield we will see today Baran(in the role of defensive midfielder) and more offensively disposed-Golinski and Klich. This threesome is entire in the very high predisposition. The centre of midfield is a great advantage of Cracovia in the last matches. This three players dominated the centre zone of the court in the match with Slask what was one of the keys to success in that match. Baran very well is assisting defenders, he is great stopping actions of rivals, and sometimes he is connecting also to offensive actions. Very well is acquitting himself Golinski who can much see on the court and he is able to surprise with unconventional play. However best from this three is acquitting himself very young Klich. Klich is in excellent formie-he is running, he is shooting, he is making the game...
He is everywhere… his game really can appeal. Klich is playing very intelligently, he is able well to hit from distance or to play perpendiculars pass. In the match with Slask he played really phenomenally, he was a driving motor of the entire team, he displayed a few pretty rallyes and dribblings. On the right wing we will see today Pawlusinski who is in very good form and certainly left defender of Lechia-Arek Mysona, who is liked to drive up to the turnstile of the rival will have to think today. On the left midfield Cebula today will appear. Cebula will play out of necessity, since for the attack was moved Sacha, but Cebula is a talented footballer and his performance is not having to be a weakness. In the attack will appear tday very fast Sacha who is in the delicious form. In the match with Slask Sacha played on the right wing and he played great. Today out of necessity he will play in the attack, however I think that he will advise himself and this decision of the coach Lenczyk is in my opinion very good. Sacha is very fast, he is able to great dribble, recently he is scoring a goal quite a lot and he is very active. In the match with Slask Sacha shot of the winning goal and by Klich and Mierzejewsk hei was a hero of the team. I think that in the attack Cracovia can find it useful even more than on the wing. Today's guests are playing very wisely. Above all great a defence is acquitting herself, and the team from the beginning of the match is trying to impose its style of the game upon the rival and he is attacking. In the match with Slask Cracovia was able to very long stay by the ball, footballers of Cracovia very wisely replaced the ball between themselves. Cracovia demonstrated a few fine, sophisticated conducted shares in very rapid pace. Today's guests are playing very quickly and exactly. A few fast played actions to one contact brought defenders of Slask to ruin. Cracovia game really can appeal. 
*
LECHIA GDANSK*

Lechia last match played at last Wednesday. This was a Derby. Lechia won on the away with Arka 2-1. Lechia played good match, however it was rather caused by the awful attitude of footballers of Arka than the good form of Gdansk footballers. The defence of Arka was full of holes like Swiss cheese and Lechia players used it. Arka also played in attack poorly, however yet a lot times she threatened the turnstile guarded by Pawel Kapsa. Defence of Lechia is acquitting itself recently very poorly, and at the offensive of so well had at its disposal Cracovia can be hard for Lechia. 
In the last season Lechia at home was very powerful, but it is now a bit more poorly. Game of Lechia in this season, peculiarly in the defence, isn't convincing me… In spite of the won derby, not a best atmosphere is ruling in the team. The keenest fans of Lechia which are building the so-called MLYN are brought into conflict with footballers of Lechia. Even entry into the cloakroom was planned (like too old, good times: D), but now a bit calmed down. Everyone in Gdansk are waiting the round in conclusion. They will appear in the defence of Lechia today: on the left side Mysona. Very good footballer, however he often driven up to a penalty area of rivals and then he isn't able in due time to come back behind actions of rivals. In centre Wolakiewicz who isn't as already this way as at the beginning playing the round and Kozans who is in the quite fairly good form. On the right side out of necessity will play Kaczmarek who in my opinion won't advise himself on this position. Kaczmarek well dealt with on the left defence, however in the match with Arka apparently it was already, that this competitor wasn't as already playing this way as a few weeks ago. On the right side of defence it will be even harder for him. Kaczmarek is a nominal left winger. When he is appearing in the defence he often forgets to go back what is provoking dangerous actions for rivals. In the midfield we will see today threesome centre midfielders-Piatek, Surma and Nowak. Entire threesome is acquitting itself well recently. Lechia is playing without nominal wingers what in my opinion isn't the best move. Cracovia has the centre of midfield very strong and it will be hard for Lechia to dominate centre zone of the court in this meeting. And outflanking actions could pose a threat beneath Cracovia turnstile. In the attack by Lechia we will see today Wisniewski, Zablocki and Lukjanovs. Wisniewski is in the great form, however this competitor is playing very unevenly and it isn't obvious whether today won't happen to him oneself just a poorer performance. Zablocki in the match with Arka acquitted himself very well, however in the first half he already had to leave the court because of injury. It looked very serious, however today he will manage to play. In spite of it it isn't obvious whether this injury won't affect the form of Zablocki. Lukjanovs isn't convincing me. Admittedly recently he is playing better than earlier, but I don't like his style of the game. Lukjanovs too often falls down, he is making much noise, but little from this benefit for the team. I would like to emphasize that Wisniewski and Lukjanovs aren't in such a balance sheet „false” wingers-Lechia is simply playing without wingers what in my opinion is a big mistake. The game of Lechia is predictable, footballers are playing too slowly and schematically. It was enough for a poorly had at their disposal Arka, but to Cracovia which is in the great form it can be too little. 
*
PERSONNEL SITUATION*

In Lechia still a righteous defender Krzysztof Bak cannot play what is a considerable weakness for the Gdansk team. Today Kaczmarek will replace him and the way earlier I wrote I am doubting that he advises himself on this position. Cracovia will play without attacker Matusiak-however Sacha will replace him and when earlier I wrote, Cracovia can have quite a lot of benefit from it on this position. The Matusiaka lack isn't also a weakness in my opinion. 
*
SUMMARY*

Cracovia is in the phenomenal form. Inhabitants of Krakow are impressing with splendid physical and speed arrangements. Coach Lenczyk announced that the ultimate in the form of his footballers would come to the finish of the round and it is working. Cracovia is playing in defence delicious. Cracovia defensive play really can appeal. Great a centre of midfield of Krakow team is acquitting itself. In the match with Slask, Cracovia dominated the centre zone of the court what was one around key to the success in that match. In great form are Mierzejewski, Sacha and Klich. In the attack today very fast Sacha will play, who can cause the weak defence of Lechia quite a lot of problems. Lechia is in poor form. Coach Kaflarski prefers placing 4-3-3 without nominal wingers what is a considerable mistake in my opinion. Charges of the coach Kafarski are playing too predictable, and the defensive play of Lechia is looking fatally. I think that Cracovia won't lose this match, and perhaps she will attempt even at the victory.


----------



## JayJay (Dec 12, 2009)

*Lech Poznan-Korona Kielce

Tipp:Lech Poznan(-1)@2,25
Stake:6/10
Bookmaker:Expekt
Starting date:12.12.2009   16:15*

Today at 16:15 in Wronki Lech Poznan will measure oneself with Korona Kielce. There is last meeting in this year for both teams and certainly both Lech Poznan as well Korona Kielce will enter to this match very called up. 

*LECH POZNAN*

Lech in the last railway drew at home with Piast Gliwice 1-1 and in the process let Wisla jump away to a few points. Now Lech footballers cannot permit for themselves the penalty, since Wisla can escape for them. Lech in the match with Piast had the large majority, but it failed for him to win. Footballers from Poznan from the beginning of the match set off to attacks. Piast limited oneself for the defence. Lech had the large optical majority, all the time he conducted the game and he posed a threat beneath the turnstile of Piast. The game was in progress mainly on the half of Piast. Lech played quickly, footballers very competently replaced the ball between themselves. Hosts of the today's match were able to long stay by the ball at the half of Piast. Lech footballers played very quickly, offensively and with the will of the fight. One can see, that Poznan footballers are returning to the good form after the weaker period. In the match with Piast Lech demonstrated quite a lot of really interesting, fast actions. Pace of the game of today's hosts was very fast, footballers have often replaced the ball from firts ball under a penalty area of the rival. Lech's attacking game is looking really good. Admittedly the defence a bit is weakened, but Lech has the wide and aligned staff and even in spite of these weaknesses the defence line looks quite quite well. In the Poznan defence we will see teams todayn the left side very young Kaminski who the week ago in the match with Piast acquitted himself well completely. In centre very certain duet Djurdjevic-Bosacki. Both are in very good form, they are having good understanding and they are a barrier not for going for many league players. On the right side out of necessity Injac, but he played already in this season on this position and it went for him quite decently. In the line of midfield we will see:in centre-in role of the defensive midfielder Bandrowski who is in the very good form, before him two of offensive midfielders. Remarkable Stilic who are able individually to win  a match, and his unconventional plays are phenomenal, besides great he understands one another around Peszko and with Lewandowski. Beside Stilici will play young, talented Mozdzen who recently is acquitting himself very well. On the left side will play Cueto who recently got only accessing the chance will withdraw from the substitute's bench and today he will be supposed to prove the chance, that he is deserving to performances in the first eleven. Peruvian winger is a very talented footballer. Cueto is great trained technically, he has the very good dribbling and he is fast. In recent weeks, when entered off the bench quite a lot carried teams into the game. On the right side we will see phenomenal Peszk who in my opinion at the moment is the best competitor in the Polish Ekstraklasa. Peszko is in the phenomenal form, in a few last matches regularly he was Lech's best competitor. Peszko is incredibly fast. Recently he is very active on the court, he is everywhere, his rallyes with the right side of the court are posing a threat much beneath the turnstile of rivals. Peszko is carrying out the game of the entire team and thanks to the phenomenon of this competitor Lech quite a lot is gaining in value. In the attack will play Lewandowski, who at the end rounds returned to the great form. Lewandowski great understands one another around Peszko and Stilic. Recently he is playing really god-he is active, he is playing very wisely, he is well standing, he is dribbling... Lech's game is standing on really high level and in conclusion of the year footballers will certainly want to take back convincing the victory before the own audience. 

*KORONA KIELCE*

In the definitely weaker predisposition is Korona. Today's guests in the last railway drew on the away with Polonia Warszawa 1-1, however Polonia had the huge majority in that match and she should high win it. Korona played fatally. Footballers from Kielce were only a background on the court for Polonia footballers. Polonia through the entire match conducted the game and she attacked. Footballers from Warszawa had the great optical majority. Korona limited herself for the defence and counter-attacks, however and it came out for them very poorly. Korona on the defensive played fatally. Defenders ofKorona weren't able to find a remedy for footballers of Polonia. Between Korona defenders is missing agreements, the entire defensive line fatally is cooperating with herself, and individual footballers often make straight mistakes. Also a safeguard is missing. Polonia of a lot of times easily lost Korona with a few faster plays, the Kielce defence fatally is had at its disposal. In the offensive the game of Korona longed equally poorly. Footballers from Kielce weren't a nobody in the state to surprise Polonia. Korona played without the idea for the game. The game of inhabitants of Kielce was very chaotic, not-doed, and the entire team looks very haggard. Defenders of Polonia with ease stopped small attacks by Korona. The line of midfield is also longing poorly. Polonia entirely dominated the centre of midfield, and the game of wingers of Korona was very poor. In the defence of Korona we will see todayn the left side Mijailovic who after coming to Korona played great, however recently definitely drew in it horns. In centre Hernani and Malarczyk who are playing recently fatally. Cooperation of these competitors, similarly how for the entire line of the defence is longing fatally . Both are making quite a lot mistakes. On the right side we will see Latka who recently is in the very weak predisposition. In the line of the midfield we will seen the left Sobolewski who recently is playing poorly, in centre will play fatally had at him disposal Wilk and Vukovic. On the right side will play talented Kieln, however this competitor in the finish of round is playing fatally. In the attack will appear fatally had at him disposal Konon and Edi who is quite presentable completely, hovewer he won't win individually a match for Korona. Sasal coach since when came to the team in the entrance is counting on Malkowski what is a mistake in my opinion. Cierzniak is a far more better goalkeeper, he is playing very good and more than once he won for Korona matches. Malkowski is defending unsteadily, for him mistakes are happening and he isn't a strong point of his team. Korona is playing very poorly. Inhabitants of Kielce are lacking the idea for the game, of conceiving them they are very chaotic, they aren't able to surprise the rival. 

*PERSONNEL SITUATION*

Lech will play today without left winger-Wilk, however talented Cueto will replace him and absence of Wilk isn't a grave weakness. Apart from that in the Kolejorz team has no new absences. Korona will play in the strongest composition. 

*SUMMARY*

Lech is in the good form. The style of the game of Lech footballers is recently very good, and today a great mobilization is ruling in the team. In the phenomenal form is Peszko, in the very good form is also Lewandowski. Lech is playing very quickly, wisely and at home he should manage himself with fatally had at her disposal Korona. Korona is in the hopelessform. The defensive play of inhabitants of Kielce is awful, it is in the offensive similarly. The team is playing very chaotically, an idea for the game and the element of surprise are missing. In Korona fatally a centre of field is functioning and most probably as similarly as in the last railway rivals will dominate Korona in this sphere of the court what can be key for fates of this match. Today's guests are appearing on aways very poorly, Lech at home is very strong and I can't see today other solved as an overwhelming victory of Lech Poznan.


----------



## JayJay (Dec 12, 2009)

*Polonia Bytom-Odra Wodzislaw

Tipp:Polonia Bytom@1,65
Stake:7/10
Bookmaker:Gamebookers
Starting date:12.12.2009   17:00

Today at 17:00 in Bytom local Polonia will be taking Odra Wodzislaw. *

*POLONIA BYTOM*

Polonia all over the great beginning of the season caught the breathlessness, but the last match with Belchatow showed that Polonia footballers were returning to good form. Polonia a long time ago didn't win a match and in conclusion it will certainly try to reward the season for fans with overwhelming victory. Polonia in the last railway after the very good match drew on the away with GKS Belchatow. Polonia played the very good match. Footballers from Bytom impressed me above all with the very fast game and the high pace on which there were conducted actions of Polonia footballers. Footballers of Polonia were able to surprise the rival with fast exchange of applications and on the very difficult area in Belchatow with strong, well had at one's disposal GKS,  Polonia footballers presented themselves very positively. Polonia forms a very good team with a few competitors standing out who are carrying out the game of the team. Admittedly the defensive play of Polonia is leaving a little to to the wish, but Odra is a team far weaker from GKS and even poorly had at her disposal defence of Polonia should not have a problem. Apart from that at themselves Polonia footballers usually from the beginning impose their style of the game upon the rival and they are setting off to attacks. Odra today will probably expect the game from the counter-attacks and defenders od Polonia won't have too much for work. Polonia has the very strong line of attack. In the phenomenal form is Zielinski, whio got 2 goals in the match with GKS Belchatow, but today he will seat himself on the bench. Coach Szatalow wants most probably to let him into the tired out rival and then the remarkable speed of Zielinski will be even more useful. In the first composition will appear in the attack-Podstawek who is also in the very good form. Polonia on one's return to composition Bazik has very strong centre of midfield. Great is playing Grzyb, very well is playing Bazik... 
Very well also wings are functioning, particularly a left side where is mad remarkable Radzewicz who is a driving motor of the entire team in this round. They will appear in the defence of Polonia todayn the left side Kotrys who didn't get too many chances recently for the game and is supposed today to prove the chance one's usefulness. In the centre Kulpaka and very well had at his disposal Klepczynski will play. On the right sidee he will play Hricko who is recently in really very good form. In the defensive he is great accomplishing his tasks, he often connects to offensive actions. In the match with GKS Hricko displayed a few interesting plays and he was a certain point of Polonia Bytom. In the line of the midfield we will see today:two defensive midfielders-great had at him disposal Grzyb and Nowak. Grzyb is recently in the great form. This competitor much can see on the court, an application is able to play very good perpendiculars, he is able also great to hit from distance. And very well is acquitting himself in the destruction. Nowak is a footballer who in this round played already on many positions and everywhere he deals with decently. Before them will appear an offensive midfielder Bazik. Bazik is in the great form. This competitor is managing the game of the team. Bazik is able great to play, very well he is standing and he is great soaring from distance. After his return to composition the centre of midfield of Polonia looks great. On the left wing we will see delicious had at his disposal Radzewicz. Radzewicz is in the great form. The majority of balls is being played up to him. His speed is a huge advantage of Polonia. On the right side we will see Barcik who in the course of the match can change Trzeciak who is recently in the very high form. Barcik is a reliable competitor who is able well to cram oneself and well to cross. Trzeciak is recently in the great form, when he is going the court up much is carrying into the game of the entire team. In attack we will see Podstawek, of who in the course of the match can change phenomenallyi had at his disposal Zielinski. Podstawek is also in the high form and rivals will certainly have to pay attention to him. 

*ODRA WODZISLAW*

Odra is in the awful form. Team around Wodzislaw deciding is the weakest team in the Polish Ekstraklasa and now it is already possible to say that today's guests are a brick candidate up to the inheritance. At home Odrar at times is still showing the good game, but on away Marcin Brosz charger playing is hopeless. In the last railway Odra drew at home with Jagiellonia 2-2. Odra played poorly, however Jaga also presented nothing special and inhabitant of Wodzislaw Slaski managed to draw. Odra played very poorly in the defence. Jagiellonia footballers with ease beat defenders of Odra and they have often posed a threat beneath the turnstile of today's guests. Defenders of Odra often make very straight mistakes, fatally they are cooperating with themselves and the entire defensive line of Odra looks very haggard. In the attack the game of Odra isn't also longing best. Actions of the team around Wodzislaw are being pulled, the entire game is chaotic and not done. A weight of the game doesn't have the competitor who would take it upon himself. On aways Odra is limiting herself to the deep defence and counter-attacks and today most probably it will be similarly. However at the so fatally had at its disposal defence of Odra(today additionally weakened), great playing on the offence Polonia should shoot something. Centre of midfield of Odra is longing fatally. Footballers around Wodzislaw in every match courts are letting dominate for rivals in this zone themselves. Today in centre of midfield will appear Kuranty, Malinowski and Kwiek. Entire this three is acquitting itself recently poorly. Odra is playing very chaotically, without the idea for the game and the element of surprise. Footballers are playing too slowly at predictable. 

*PERSONNEL SITUATUON*

Polonia will play today without centre defender-Killar, however he wasn't recently in some excellent form, and Kulpaka who replacing him isn't a footballer for the underdogs. Also centre midfielder Sawala won't play, however he similarly to Killar didn't radiate the form recently. Admittedly Sawala lack will certainly be weakening for the Polonia, but it isn't very important competitor for this team, and apart from that I believe that universal Nowak today will replace imitating him. 
Odra will appear today without basic left defender Pielorz, who in the match with Jagiellonia played quite quite well, but he received the red card and today he won't play. Mojta will replace him. It isn't possible to say about this competitor good-for-nothing, in this round, if he already played he ranked hopeless performances and he was a very weak point of the team. Certainly Pielorz lacking won't be advantage of Odra.
*
SUMMARY*

Polonia Bytom after the small breathlessness is returning to form. Footballers from Bytom are playing very quickly, their actions are being kept in very rapid pace. Polonia is impressing above all with the splendid game in the offensive. On the defensive it is a bit worse, but in the match with Odra defenders od Polonia most probably won't have to do too much. In the great form are Zielinski, Radzewicz, Grzyb and Bazik. Odra is playing fatally. At home charges of the coach Brosz at times are still showing something, but on aways Odra is playing hopelessly. Today the defence of Odra will be weakened, since a left defender Pielorz won't play, and will replace him Mojta who is playing fatally This competitor, if he already played in this round he acquitted himself fatally. Centre of midfield of Odra is longing very poorly and Polonia will have the considerable majority here what can turn out to be key for fates of this match. Polonia Bytom at home is very strong and will certainly want successfully to finish this year. Polonia footballers a long time ago didn't already get the set of points, and there is a perfect opportunity today towards it. 
I think, that carried with the cheers of the audience footballers of the Polonia will win with fatally had at her disposal on aways Odra.


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 12, 2009)

great tips here


----------



## JayJay (Dec 14, 2009)

JayJay said:
			
		

> *Lechia Gdansk-Cracovia Krakow
> 
> Tipp:Cracovia Krakow(+1)@1,57 and Cracovia Krakow@3,30
> Stake:8/10(Cracovia Krakow(+1)) and 4/10(Cracovia Krakow)
> ...


   

*Lechia Gdańsk-Cracovia Kraków   1-0*


----------



## JayJay (Dec 14, 2009)

JayJay said:
			
		

> *Polonia Bytom-Odra Wodzislaw
> 
> Tipp:Polonia Bytom@1,65
> Stake:7/10
> ...


   

*Polonia Bytom-Odra Wodzisław   1-1*


----------



## JayJay (Dec 14, 2009)

JayJay said:
			
		

> *Lech Poznan-Korona Kielce
> 
> Tipp:Lech Poznan(-1)@2,25
> Stake:6/10
> ...


   

*Lech Poznań-Korona Kielce   2-0*


----------

